# Cleaning Ladies ^^



## Unrealevil

I was forwarded a message from my friend's friend's parents about how their cleaning ladies do not speak any English.  Their supervisor does, but she's rarely there.  I don't speak enough Portuguese to translate this though.  So here's the attachment that was in the e-mail, if anyone can translate this (doesn't need to be literal - whatever gets the point across), that'd be great ^_^:

Cleaning Details - 

*Master Bedroom:*
 - Place chairs out from the wall (not against it).
 - Place the Halogen Floor Lamp well away from the wall.
 - Make the bedspread so that it comes up over the pillows completely at the head of the bed.
 - Leave the drawers in the tall chest of drawers slightly open in hot or humid weather (otherwise, they stick closed).

*Bathroom:*
 - Hang all towels as you found them so that they dry.
 - Return the waste basket to a position under the sink.
 - Return everything to their proper place, where they were.
 - Place the shower curtain liner INSIDE the tub.

*Brian's Office:*
 - Leave the 'hole punch' exactly as you found it (do not change the 'hole' settings).
 - Return things on the desk to their proper place, where they were.

*Kitchen:*
 - Make sure that appliances, such as the coffee grinder and toaster, are left plugged in.
 - Learn from us how to attach garbage bags under the sink and how to put the lid back onto the garbage pail.
 - Pack up old newspapers into an old grocery bag.

*Porch / Office:*
 - Clean the door sills and the window sills.

*Living Room:*
 - Be careful not to move the antenna for the radio.  If you do, put it back exactly where it was (otherwise, the radio will not work).

*All Rooms:*
 - Put everything back where it was, rather than re-arranging it or throwing it out.


----------



## Outsider

Are they Brazilian or from another Portuguese language country? Words may differ a little...


----------



## Unrealevil

They're Brazilian.  

Sorry, forgot about that. =P


----------



## uchi.m

Unrealevil said:


> *Living Room:*
> - Be careful not to move the antenna for the radio. If you do, put it back exactly where it was (otherwise, the radio will not work).
> 
> *All Rooms:*
> - Put everything back where it was, rather than re-arranging it or throwing it out.


 
*Sala de estar:*
- Cuidado para não deslocar a antena em direção ao rádio. Se fizer isso, favor recolocá-la exatamente no lugar original (senão o rádio não vai funcionar).

*Todos os cômodos:*
- Colocar tudo na posição original, sem rearranjar posições ou jogar coisas fora.


----------



## Odinh

Cleaning Details -

Detalhes da Limpeza 

*Master Bedroom:*

*Suite:*

- Place chairs out from the wall (not against it).

Não encoste as cadeiras na parede.

- Place the Halogen Floor Lamp well away from the wall.

Coloque a luminária de chão bem afastada da parede.

- Make the bedspread so that it comes up over the pillows completely at the head of the bed.

Arrume a cama de modo que a colcha cubra totalmente os travesseiros na cabeceira. 

- Leave the drawers in the tall chest of drawers slightly open in hot or humid weather (otherwise, they stick closed).

Deixe as gavetas da cômoda um pouco abertas quando o tempo estiver quente ou úmido (caso contrário, elas emperram).

*Bathroom:*

*Banheiro:*

- Hang all towels as you found them so that they dry.

Pendure todas as toalhas do mesmo modo como você as encontrou, para que assim sequem.

- Return the waste basket to a position under the sink.

Retorne a cesta de lixo ao seu lugar embaixo da pia.

- Return everything to their proper place, where they were.

Retorne todas as coisas aos seus devidos lugares, onde elas se encontravam.

- Place the shower curtain liner INSIDE the tub.

Coloque a cortina do chuveiro na parte de dentro da banheira.


----------



## Outsider

_halogen floor lamp_: lâmpada de halogênio do chão (? - do solo?)

Talvez seja melhor escrever "lâmpada fluorescente", se também se diz assim no Brasil.



Odinh said:


> Coloque a cortina do chuveiro na parte de dentro da banheira.


----------



## Odinh

Outsider said:


> _halogen floor lamp_: lâmpada de halogênio do chão (? - do solo?)
> 
> Talvez seja melhor escrever "lâmpada fluorescente", se também se diz assim no Brasil.


 
Sim, mas seria então 'lâmpada fluorescente do chão'? Não soa nada bem...



>


 
Acho que nunca escrevi cortina na vida.


----------



## Outsider

Odinh said:


> Sim, mas seria então 'lâmpada fluorescente do chão'? Não soa nada bem...


Pois, para essa tradução vai ser preciso alguma imaginação. Não me atrevo a propor nada, porque tenho receio que não soe bem no Brasil. Bom trabalho, de resto.


----------



## edupa

- Place the Halogen Floor Lamp well away from the wall.

Coloque a Halogen Floor Lamp (?) bem afastada da parede.

>> halogen floor lamp = luminária de chão

- Make the bedspread so that it comes up over the pillows completely at the head of the bed.

Arrume a cama de modo que o lençol cubra totalmente os travesseiros na cabeceira. 

bedspread = colcha (não é 'lençol')

- Leave the drawers in the tall chest of drawers slightly open in hot or humid weather (otherwise, they stick closed).

Deixe as gavetas do armário um pouco abertas quando o tempo estiver quente ou úmido (caso contrário, elas emperram).

tall chest of drawers = cômoda (e não 'armário')



- Return the waste basket to a position under the sink.

Retorne a cesta de lixo a uma posição embaixo da pia.

to a position under the sink = em seu lugar / em sua posição (e não a 'uma' posição)


Bom trabalho, Odinh!


----------



## Odinh

*Brian's Office:*

*Escritório do Brian*

- Leave the 'hole punch' exactly as you found it (do not change the 'hole' settings).

Deixe o furador do mesmo modo como você o encontrou.

- Return things on the desk to their proper place, where they were.

Retorne os objetos sobre a mesa aos seus devidos lugares, onde se encontravam.

*Kitchen:*

*Cozinha*

- Make sure that appliances, such as the coffee grinder and toaster, are left plugged in.

Certifique-se de que os eletrodomésticos, tais como a cafeteira e a tostadeira, permaneçam plugados na tomada.

- Learn from us how to attach garbage bags under the sink and how to put the lid back onto the garbage pail.

Aprenda conosco como amarrar as sacolas de lixo embaixo da pia e como colocar a tampa de volta sobre o balde de lixo.

- Pack up old newspapers into an old grocery bag.

Coloque jornais velhos em sacolas de supermercado velhas.

*Porch / Office:*

*Varanda / Escritório*

- Clean the door sills and the window sills.

Limpe os umbrais da porta e da janela.


----------



## Odinh

Pessoal, sintam-se à vontade para corrigir ou melhorar a tradução.


----------



## Unrealevil

I really appreciate this guys!  You're amazing.  Thank you Odinh, uchi and Outsider...  and also Edupa for corrections. ^_^  They're not coming for another few weeks, so if anyone has any corrections, here's the full version that I got. =P

 *Detalhes da Limpeza – *

*Suite:*

Não encoste as cadeiras na parede.
Coloque a luminária de chão bem afastada da parede.
Arrume a cama de modo que a colcha cubra totalmente os travesseiros na cabeceira.
Deixe as gavetas da cômoda um pouco abertas quando o tempo estiver quente ou úmido (caso contrário, elas emperram).

*Banheiro:*

Pendure todas as toalhas do mesmo modo como você as encontrou, para que assim sequem.
Retorne a cesta de lixo ao seu lugar embaixo da pia.
Retorne todas as coisas aos seus devidos lugares, onde elas se encontravam.
Coloque a cortina do chuveiro na parte de dentro da banheira.

 *Escritório do Brian:*

Deixe o furador do mesmo modo como você o encontrou.
Retorne os objetos sobre a mesa aos seus devidos lugares, onde se encontravam.

 *Cozinha:*

Certifique-se de que os eletrodomésticos, tais como a cafeteira e a tostadeira, permaneçam plugados na tomada.
Aprenda conosco como amarrar as sacolas de lixo embaixo da pia e como colocar a tampa de volta sobre o balde de lixo.
Coloque jornais velhos em sacolas de supermercado velhas.

 *Varanda / Escritório:*

Limpe os umbrais da porta e da janela.

*Sala de estar:

* Cuidado para não deslocar a antena em direção ao rádio. Se fizer isso, favor recolocá-la exatamente no lugar original (senão o rádio não vai funcionar).

*Todos os cômodos:

* Colocar tudo na posição original, sem rearranjar posições ou jogar coisas fora.


----------



## Odinh

*Sala de estar:

*Cuidado para não deslocar a antena do rádio. Se fizer isso, favor recolocá-la exatamente no lugar original (senão o rádio não vai funcionar).


----------



## edupa

Unrealevil said:


> I really appreciate this guys! You're amazing. Thank you Odinh, uchi and Outsider... and also Edupa for corrections. ^_^ They're not coming for another few weeks, so if anyone has any corrections, here's the full version that I got. =P
> 
> *Detalhes da Limpeza – *
> 
> *Suite:*
> 
> Não encoste as cadeiras na parede.
> Coloque a luminária de chão bem afastada da parede.
> Arrume a cama de modo que a colcha cubra totalmente os travesseiros na cabeceira.
> Deixe as gavetas da cômoda um pouco abertas quando o tempo estiver quente ou úmido (caso contrário, elas emperram).
> 
> *Banheiro:*
> 
> Pendure todas as toalhas do mesmo modo como você as encontrou, para que assim sequem.
> Retorne a cesta de lixo ao seu lugar embaixo da pia.
> Retorne todas as coisas aos seus devidos lugares, onde elas se encontravam.
> Coloque a cortina do chuveiro na parte de dentro da banheira.
> 
> *Escritório do Brian:*
> 
> Deixe o furador do mesmo modo como você o encontrou.
> >>Deixe o perfurador de papel do mesmo modo como você o encontrou (não mude a regulagem dos furos)
> 
> Retorne os objetos sobre a mesa aos seus devidos lugares, onde se encontravam.
> 
> *Cozinha:*
> 
> Certifique-se de que os eletrodomésticos, tais como a cafeteira e a tostadeira, permaneçam plugados na tomada.
> Aprenda conosco como amarrar as sacolas de lixo embaixo da pia e como colocar a tampa de volta sobre o balde de lixo.
> >> Peça que lhe mostrem como fixar as sacolas de lixo embaixo da pia e como colocar a tampa de volta sobre o balde de lixo.
> 
> Coloque jornais velhos em sacolas de supermercado velhas.
> >> Coloque jornais velhos em sacolas de supermercado usadas.
> 
> *Varanda / Escritório:*
> *>>Entrada/ Escritório*
> 
> Limpe os umbrais da porta e da janela.
> >>Limpe as bordas das portas e das janelas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sala de estar:*
> 
> Cuidado para não deslocar a antena em direção ao rádio. Se fizer isso, favor recolocá-la exatamente no lugar original (senão o rádio não vai funcionar).
> 
> *Todos os cômodos:*
> 
> Colocar tudo na posição original, sem rearranjar posições ou jogar coisas fora.
> >>Colocar tudo na posição original, sem alterar a posição dos objetos ou jogar coisas fora.
> 
> 
> PS:
> 1. The word "Porch", as used here, means _a covered shelter at the entrance to a building_.
> 
> 2. The word 'sill' indeed translates to "umbral" in Portuguese. However, in combination with 'door' and 'window', the word 'sill' translates as "peitoril" for 'window sill', and "soleira" for 'door sill'.
> 
> My take however is that it is likely that the cleaning ladies are not familiar with such words as "umbral", "peitoril" and "soleira". Therefore, I think it'd be safer to say "bordas" and include both 'window sills' and 'door sills'.
> 
> 3. I pluralized "porta" and "janela" as I think the text refers to several doors and windows, right?
> 
> 4. I don't think that the verb "rearranjar" on its own is quite clear as a piece of instruction.


----------



## Odinh

'To move the antenna for the radio' realmente se traduz 'mover a antena em direção ao rádio'? É um pouco estranho...


----------



## edupa

Odinh said:


> 'To move the antenna for the radio' realmente se traduz 'mover a antena em direção ao rádio'? É um pouco estranho...


 

You're absolutely right on the mark about that, Odinh. I took it for granted though that your previous post correcting that phrase would suffice...

Unrealevil, please note the following correction:

>> Cuidado para não deslocar a antena do rádio. Se fizer isso, favor recolocá-la exatamente no lugar original (senão o rádio não vai funcionar).
 
All credits to Odinh! 

Abraços!


----------



## asmborges

I would also try no to say "plugados", since she might not know what it means, I would rather say "ligados na tomada".

About the shower curtain, I'd say: "Deixar a parte de baixo da cortina do chuveiro para dentro da banheira, e não para fora."

I also agree about trying to avoid words as "umbral" for example, and use easier expressions like "the top of the door" (a parte de cima da porta).


----------



## edupa

asmborges said:


> I would also try no to say "plugados", since she might not know what it means, I would rather say "ligados na tomada".
> 
> About the shower curtain, I'd say: "Deixar a parte de baixo da cortina do chuveiro para dentro da banheira, e não para fora."
> 
> I also agree about trying to avoid words as "umbral" for example, and use easier expressions like "the top of the door" (a parte de cima da porta).


 

I was not too sure about the word "plugados" either, asmborges. Your suggestion of the phrase "ligados na tomada" definitely nailed it!


----------

